# Some 4th of July Gheenoe Fun



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

We celebrated the 4th at my cousins this year. Since my little cousin (15'4" high-sider), my brother (15'4" '74 low-sider), and I (13' high-sider) just finished refurbin our Gheenes we put our boats in their pond and did some crusin. thought i'd share some pics.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

NOW THAT's what I'm Talkin 'Bout


----------



## OhNoMrBill (May 21, 2008)

I think we should have some races in that pond next 4th. We can have different catagories, i.e. Tipsy vs. wasted ;D
Looks like a good time.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

All looks great, but the 35 year old Low Sider looks outstanding


----------



## fishgitr (Feb 18, 2008)

Looks like a blast!! Great pics! Nice rides.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Awesome!!! Kinda looks like a reverse nascar race ;D


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

MAN you guys are your own Gheenoe Rally wherever you guys go!  THAT'S WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT!!  *caps on for shoutin'!   [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=y-10.gif] [smiley=y-10.gif] [smiley=y-10.gif] [smiley=y-10.gif] [smiley=y-10.gif]


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Looks awesome!!! I saw you on US1 headin north on the 4th (Passing me).... Really nice set up!


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks guys. yeah Garry i thought that was you. your boat is lookin sweet too.

That lowsider is my brothers. He took a bunch of pics when he built that boat, so if i can get them from him i'll start a thread on it. It was my grandpa's boat he got in the 70's. He fished all over the St. Johns in it, but mainly Buck Lake and a lake behind it they called James' Lake (after my grandpa). It was in pretty bad shape up until a few months ago. But he's got it lookin good now.


----------



## YakkinReds (Aug 11, 2007)

That's a great seat/poling platform setup on the camo boat. Can we get some close ups? I've thought out about a similar setup on a 16' classic but haven't worked out the details. Looks like you have.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Pics are here

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1208800863/all


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

OSWLD are you running a 15 on yours?


----------

